# Passer d'un iPhone 11 à un iPhone 11 Pro ?



## Lulucmy (3 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai en ce moment un iPhone 11 qui fonctionne bien mais dont la batterie commence à fatiguer. J'ai pensé à le revendre pour passer sur un iPhone 11 Pro; j'ai trouvé l'écran magnifique et le télé-objectif a l'air sympa - tout comme les quelques mAh en plus.

Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est une bonne idée ? Je souhaiterai idéalement le vendre pour acheter un 11 Pro d'occasion (j'ai vu des bonnes offres sur BackMarket). Si certains ont déjà eu de bonnes expériences avec ce site je suis preneur...

EDIT : Il y a cette offre en ce moment : 





Merci et bon week-end 
Lulucmy


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,



Lulucmy a dit:


> (j'ai vu des bonnes offres sur BackMarket)


On a déjà vu ici de mauvaises expériences après achat sur ce site…


----------



## Sud083 (4 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> On a déjà vu ici de mauvaises expériences après achat sur ce site…



Je n’ai pas une grande confiance en ce site et pas forcément entendu du bien non plus..

Tu veut le vendre sur un site d’occasion ou reprendre par un site ou magasin ?

Maintenant on est en Avril et le prochain iPhone est annoncé en septembre, ça ne serait pas plus raisonnable d’attendre que l’iPhone 13 sorte pour soit :

Prendre un iPhone 12 Pro ou Pro Max qui sera moins cher vu que le 13 sera sorti 

Prendre un iPhone 13 Pro ou Pro Max


----------



## Lulucmy (4 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> On a déjà vu ici de mauvaises expériences après achat sur ce site…


Ok, j'en avait entendu beaucoup de bien mais je vais regarder sur le forum d'autres avis.


Sud083 a dit:


> Je n’ai pas une grande confiance en ce site et pas forcément entendu du bien non plus..
> 
> Tu veut le vendre sur un site d’occasion ou reprendre par un site ou magasin ?
> 
> ...


Je comptais le revendre sur eBay, LeBonCoin et si j'ai pas d'acheteurs le vendre sur BackMarket directement.
C'est pas une mauvaise idée non plus d'attendre le prochain, mais j'ai peur que la valeur du 11 descende énormément :/

Bon dimanche


----------



## Sud083 (4 Avril 2021)

Lulucmy a dit:


> Ok, j'en avait entendu beaucoup de bien mais je vais regarder sur le forum d'autres avis.
> 
> Je comptais le revendre sur eBay, LeBonCoin et si j'ai pas d'acheteurs le vendre sur BackMarket directement.
> C'est pas une mauvaise idée non plus d'attendre le prochain, mais j'ai peur que la valeur du 11 descende énormément :/
> ...



Sur les sites eBay ou leboncoin je pense que tu pourras le revendre plus que sur un site de reprise. Par contre bien faire attention à qui tu le vend.. au mode de paiement utilisés aussi c’est parfois toute une aventure avec un risque important de se faire avoir...

J’ai un iPhone 11 Pro Max en 64Go et je dois le revendre pour prendre le 13 en septembre
Des rumeurs annoncent le retour de Touch ID [emoji6]


----------



## Lulucmy (4 Avril 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Sur les sites eBay ou leboncoin je pense que tu pourras le revendre plus que sur un site de reprise. Par contre bien faire attention à qui tu le vend.. au mode de paiement utilisés aussi c’est parfois toute une aventure avec un risque important de se faire avoir...
> 
> J’ai un iPhone 11 Pro Max en 64Go et je dois le revendre pour prendre le 13 en septembre
> Des rumeurs annoncent le retour de Touch ID [emoji6]


Oui souvent je vends sur eBay avec PayPal pour pas avoir de problèmes 
Mais l'iPhone 11 a pas l'air de tellement bien se vendre sur ces sites vu la quantité qu'il y en a.

Effectivement si ils nous remettent le TouchID sous l'écran je suis preneur !


----------



## Sud083 (4 Avril 2021)

Lulucmy a dit:


> Oui souvent je vends sur eBay avec PayPal pour pas avoir de problèmes
> Mais l'iPhone 11 a pas l'air de tellement bien se vendre sur ces sites vu la quantité qu'il y en a.
> 
> Effectivement si ils nous remettent le TouchID sous l'écran je suis preneur !



Tout dépend de son état de son prix de sa capacité 

C’est pour ça que j’attend le 13 [emoji6]


----------



## tiloulou (6 Avril 2021)

Lulucmy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai en ce moment un iPhone 11 qui fonctionne bien mais dont la batterie commence à fatiguer. J'ai pensé à le revendre pour passer sur un iPhone 11 Pro; j'ai trouvé l'écran magnifique et le télé-objectif a l'air sympa - tout comme les quelques mAh en plus.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, quelle est la différence entre le iphone 11 et le iphone11 pro ? et surtout, j'ai entendu parler de sites de tél d'occasion, je suis sceptique. On ne sait pas vraiment toutes les caractéristiques du modèle qui a déjà été utilisé.


----------



## Sud083 (6 Avril 2021)

tiloulou a dit:


> Bonjour, quelle est la différence entre le iphone 11 et le iphone11 pro ? et surtout, j'ai entendu parler de sites de tél d'occasion, je suis sceptique. On ne sait pas vraiment toutes les caractéristiques du modèle qui a déjà été utilisé.



Les performances en photo entre autres surtout pour le modèle Max

Après acheter d’occasion il y’a toujours un risque


----------



## tiloulou (6 Avril 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Les performances en photo entre autres surtout pour le modèle Max
> 
> Après acheter d’occasion il y’a toujours un risque


Exactement ! déjà on ne sait pas réellement la fréquence d'utilisation du tél, parce que vendu même par l'intermédiaire d'un pro, on ne sait pas si c'est vraiment bien évalué. Ma soeur s'est fait avoir, donc moi je n'aime pas trop.


----------



## Sud083 (6 Avril 2021)

tiloulou a dit:


> Exactement ! déjà on ne sait pas réellement la fréquence d'utilisation du tél, parce que vendu même par l'intermédiaire d'un pro, on ne sait pas si c'est vraiment bien évalué. Ma soeur s'est fait avoir, donc moi je n'aime pas trop.



Voir le sérieux de l’annonce 

Voir le numéro de série 

Voir la facture 

Tester le téléphone (si possible) 

Ne pas hésiter à demander des photos supplémentaires 

Dialoguer avec le vendeur (on voit déjà à l’échange à qui on a affaire)

Privilégier les ventes de main à main en endroit public de préférence


----------



## tiloulou (6 Avril 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Voir le sérieux de l’annonce
> 
> Voir le numéro de série
> 
> ...


Ah mais vous parliez d'une vente entre particuliers, je sais qu'il existe aussi des enseignes pour tel reconditionné et donc j'étais plutôt partie là-dessus, au temps pour moi ! de toute façon, dès qu'il s'agit de vente entre particuliers, il faut bien faire attention et bien s'assurer de la fiabilité du vendeur. De mon côté, que ce soit pour l'électronique et la high tech qui sont plutôt chers, aussi les voitures, il y a des domaines où il vaut mieux acheter neuf..


----------



## Sud083 (6 Avril 2021)

tiloulou a dit:


> Ah mais vous parliez d'une vente entre particuliers, je sais qu'il existe aussi des enseignes pour tel reconditionné et donc j'étais plutôt partie là-dessus, au temps pour moi ! de toute façon, dès qu'il s'agit de vente entre particuliers, il faut bien faire attention et bien s'assurer de la fiabilité du vendeur. De mon côté, que ce soit pour l'électronique et la high tech qui sont plutôt chers, aussi les voitures, il y a des domaines où il vaut mieux acheter neuf..



Ça peut aussi s’appliquer à une vente occasion pro 
Après oui la high tech j’achète neuf mais je revend en occasion pour financer les nouveaux achats [emoji16]


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2021)

Lulucmy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai en ce moment un iPhone 11 qui fonctionne bien mais dont la batterie commence à fatiguer.


Faire changer la batterie chez Apple.
C’est ce qu’il y a de moins cher, et de plus fiable.


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2021)

Chez Apple, aucun risque, ailleurs, c’est en effet la loterie.


----------

